# How to get pictures of timid mice?



## Cosmicmice (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm having a problem getting pictures of my little squeaks. They aren't very tame, and tend to bolt away when I pick them up to take pictures and catapult off whatever I put them on. I know I should've been handling them since birth, but is there anything I can do for the ones already grown? The adult bucks arn't too bad, but hoppers are the worst, I feel if they managed to escape I would never get them back.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

If they are hoppers then really they're just at that stage and there's not much you can do but wait it out. Some people have luck putting them in a clear carrier until they burn off so energy and then taking it through the plastic or open lid. But hoppers are called hoppers for a reason lol


----------

